# Jurassic Park Operation Genesis



## martynball (Apr 28, 2007)

here is a video to show you what happens to the game when i try to play it:
http://s58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/martynball/?action=view&current=GameError.flv


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok you are just crashing back to desktop.start with the try these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## martynball (Apr 28, 2007)

*Operating System*

```
OS Name:	         Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Code Name:	      Whistler
OS Language:	        English (United States)
OS Kernel Type :	Multiprocessor Free
OS Version:	          5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
OS Service Pack:        Service Pack 2
OS Installation Date:	29/04/2007
OS Root:                   C:\WINDOWS
	
[U][B]Components Version[/B][/U]	
Common Controls	6.00
Internet Explorer	6.0.2900.2180
Outlook Express	6.00.2900.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)Windows Media Player	11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
MSN Messenger	8.1.0178.00
Internet Information Services	None
Novell Client	None
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0)
OpenGL	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
ASPI	None
	
[U][B]Database Drivers[/B]	[/U]
MDAC	2.81.1117.0 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
ODBC	3.525.1117.0 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
MySQL Connector/ODBC	None
Oracle Client	None
PsqlODBC	None
Sybase ASE ODBC	None
Borland Database Engine	None
	
[U][B]Operating System Features[/B]	[/U]
Debug Version	No
DBCS Version	No
Domain Controller	No
Security Present	No
Network Present	Yes
Remote Session	No
Safe Mode	No
Slow Processor	No
Terminal Services	No
```
*Proccesses*

```
AdskScSrv.exe	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe	1160 KB	328 KB
aida32.bin	D:\AIDA32\aida32.bin	13084 KB	14164 KB
ctfmon.exe	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe	4060 KB	1712 KB
DMXLauncher.exe	C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe	3052 KB	1340 KB
DSAgnt.exe	C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe	3860 KB	1712 KB
DVDLauncher.exe	C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe	4132 KB	1604 KB
Explorer.EXE	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE	27528 KB	18268 KB
firefox.exe	C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	51208 KB	43204 KB
FRAPS.EXE	C:\Fraps\FRAPS.EXE	7268 KB	12936 KB
GrooveMonitor.exe	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe	5940 KB	2540 KB
hkcmd.exe	C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe	3892 KB	1656 KB
igfxpers.exe	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe	3968 KB	1672 KB
issch.exe	C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe	1560 KB	444 KB
jusched.exe	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe	2428 KB	752 KB
lsass.exe	C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe	6736 KB	4768 KB
masalert.exe	C:\progra~1\mcafee\MCAFEE~1\masalert.exe	6084 KB	4108 KB
massrv.exe	c:\progra~1\mcafee\mcafee antispyware\massrv.exe	48256 KB	45300 KB
mcagent.exe	c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe	5668 KB	2284 KB
mcdetect.exe	c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe	3240 KB	1352 KB
mcshield.exe	c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe	38556 KB	35892 KB
mctskshd.exe	c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe	3376 KB	980 KB
mcvsescn.exe	c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe	7288 KB	3972 KB
mcvsftsn.exe	c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe	7892 KB	4216 KB
mcvsshld.exe	C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe	7852 KB	4232 KB
mDNSResponder.exe	C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe	4648 KB	2884 KB
MpfAgent.exe	C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe	6076 KB	2524 KB
MpfService.exe	C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe	4668 KB	3128 KB
MpfTray.exe	C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe	11684 KB	6160 KB
mscifapp.exe	C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe	10496 KB	6032 KB
MskAgent.exe	C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe	4996 KB	2144 KB
MSKSrvr.exe	C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe	27032 KB	22804 KB
msmsgs.exe	C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe	7448 KB	3748 KB
MsnMsgr.Exe	C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe	17576 KB	13116 KB
oasclnt.exe	C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe	3992 KB	1668 KB
raysat_3dsmax8server.exe	C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3dsMax8\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax8server.exe	3528 KB	2524 KB
RealPlay.exe	C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe	10116 KB	6436 KB
services.exe	C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe	3456 KB	1756 KB
smss.exe	C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe	392 KB	172 KB
spoolsv.exe	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe	7008 KB	5132 KB
stsystra.exe	C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe	4636 KB	2936 KB
svchost.exe	C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe	34540 KB	24884 KB
svchost.exe	C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe	3276 KB	2412 KB
svchost.exe	C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe	4272 KB	2536 KB
svchost.exe	C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe	6792 KB	4852 KB
tfswctrl.exe	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe	4384 KB	1796 KB
winlogon.exe	C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe	10664 KB	12172 KB
xfire.exe	C:\Program Files\Xfire\xfire.exe	8404 KB	16860 KB
```
*Windows Video*

```
Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
```
*Desktop Properties	*

```
Device Technology	Raster Display
Resolution	1280 x 1024
Color Depth	32-bit
Color Planes	1
Font Resolution	96 dpi
Pixel Width / Height	36 / 36
Pixel Diagonal	51
Vertical Refresh Rate	60 Hz
Desktop Wallpaper	C:\Documents and Settings\Lynne Ball\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
	
[B]Desktop Effects	[/B]
Combo-Box Animation	Enabled
Drop Shadow Effect	Enabled
Flat Menu Effect	Enabled
Font Smoothing	Enabled
Full Window Dragging	Enabled
Gradient Window Title Bars	Enabled
Hide Menu Access Keys	Enabled
Hot Tracking Effect	Enabled
Icon Title Wrapping	Disabled
List-Box Smooth Scrolling	Enabled
Menu Animation	Enabled
Menu Fade Effect	Enabled
Minimize/Restore Animation	Enabled
Mouse Cursor Shadow	Enabled
Selection Fade Effect	Enabled
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature	Disabled
ToolTip Animation	Enabled
ToolTip Fade Effect	Enabled
Windows Plus! Extension	Disabled
```
*Installed Programs*

```
7-Zip 4.42		2.9 MB
Adobe Acrobat - Reader 6.0.2 Update	6.0.2	5.6 MB
Adobe Anchor Service CS3	1.0	Unknown
Adobe Asset Services CS3	3	Unknown
Adobe Bridge 1.0	001.000.004	89.4 MB
Adobe Bridge CS3	2	Unknown
Adobe Bridge Start Meeting	1.0	Unknown
Adobe Camera Raw 4.0	4.0	Unknown
Adobe CMaps	1.0	Unknown
Adobe Common File Installer	1.00.0000	Unknown
Adobe Default Language CS3	1.0	Unknown
Adobe Device Central CS3	1.0	Unknown
Adobe Dreamweaver CS3	9	Unknown
Adobe Dreamweaver CS3	9.0	Unknown
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 2	2.0	Unknown
Adobe Extension Manager CS3	1.8	Unknown
Adobe Help Center 1.0	001.000.000	Unknown
Adobe Help Viewer CS3	1	Unknown
Adobe PDF Library Files	8.0	Unknown
Adobe Photoshop CS2	9.0	217.8 MB
Adobe Photoshop CS2	9.0	Unknown
Adobe Reader 6.0.1	006.000.001	Unknown
Adobe Setup	1.0	Unknown
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0	1.0.8	Unknown
Adobe Type Support	1.0	Unknown
Adobe Update Manager CS3	5.1.0	Unknown
Adobe Version Cue CS3 Client	3	Unknown
AOL You've Got Pictures Screensaver		Unknown
ARTEuro	1.00.0000	Unknown
Autodesk 3ds Max 8	8.0	226.2 MB
Axialis IconWorkshop 6.0		7.5 MB
Backburner	3.0	9.3 MB
Camtasia Studio 4	4.0.0	52.7 MB
ClearType Tuning Control Panel Applet	1.01.0000	253.0 KB
CmdHere Powertoy For Windows XP	1.00.0001	5.0 KB
Dell Driver Reset Tool	1.02.0000	Unknown
Dell Media Experience	3.00	Unknown
Dell Picture Studio v3.0	3.0.0	Unknown
Dell Support 5.0.0 (630)		6.4 MB
Dell System Restore	2.00.0000	Unknown
D-Link VGA Webcam		Unknown
Easy Halo Scripter V2	2	21.4 MB
eMule		10.2 MB
EPSON Printer Software		Unknown
EPSON TWAIN 5		988.0 KB
Eye Candy 4000		2.3 MB
Fraps (remove only)		3.1 MB
GameSpy Arcade		11.3 MB
gmax	4.4.0.125	Unknown
Halo Editing Kit		Unknown
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221	20040219.000000	Unknown
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)		Unknown
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)	2	Unknown
Image Resizer Powertoy for Windows XP	1.00.0001	17.0 KB
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver	6.14.10.4299	Unknown
Intel(R) PRO Network Connections Software v9.2.4.11		2.5 MB
Intel(R) PROSafe for Wired Connections	8.00.0005	Unknown
Intel(R) PROSafe for Wired Connections	99.99.9999	Unknown
Internet Explorer Default Page	1.00.03	Unknown
Jasc Paint Shop Photo Album 5	5.22	Unknown
Jasc Paint Shop Pro Studio, Dell Editon	1.01.0000	Unknown
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03	1.4.2_03	136.7 MB
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1	1.6.0.10	134.1 MB
Jurassic Park Operation Genesis	1.00.0000	Unknown
Jurassic Park Operation Genesis	1.00.0000	Unknown
Learn2 Player (Uninstall Only)		696.0 KB
LimeWire PRO 4.13.0	4.13.0	20.1 MB
Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004	7.0	145.1 MB
Macromedia Extension Manager	1.5	3.8 MB
Magic ISO Maker v5.4 (build 0239)		4.8 MB
McAfee Uninstall Wizard		Unknown
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886903)		Unknown
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1		Unknown
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1	1.1.4322	Unknown
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0		88.7 MB
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0	2.0.50727	Unknown
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0		58.0 MB
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0	3.0.04506.30	Unknown
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP	1	Unknown
Microsoft Halo Custom Edition		1914.7 MB
Microsoft Halo		1446.0 MB
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007	12.0.4518.1014	664.3 MB
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007 [french (france)]	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007 [spanish (international sort)]	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft Software Update for Web Folders  (English) 12	12.0.4518.1014	Unknown
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0		Unknown
Microsoft Works 7.0	07.02.0620	Unknown
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.4)	2.0.0.4 (en-GB)	23.1 MB
MSN		25.5 MB
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB925672)	4.20.9839.0	2.6 MB
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)	4.20.9841.0	2.6 MB
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK	4.20.9818.0	36.0 KB
MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB927977)	6.00.3890.0	1.3 MB
Mudbox 1.0	1.0.5	19.4 MB
MyWay Search Assistant	1.0.1	Unknown
PowerDVD 5.5		1.8 MB
QuickTime		2.6 MB
RealPlayer Basic		Unknown
RivaTuner v2.01		10.3 MB
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)	2.1.0.2	Unknown
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)	2.1.0.2	Unknown
Security Update for Excel 2007 (KB934670)		Unknown
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB917283)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB922770)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Office 2007 (KB934062)		Unknown
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)	20050502.101010	Unknown
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)		Unknown
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)		Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB883939)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)	2	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928090)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929969)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931768)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)	1	Unknown
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)	1	Unknown
Sonic DLA	4.95	Unknown
Sonic MyDVD LE	6.1.1	Unknown
Sonic RecordNow Audio	2.0.0	Unknown
Sonic RecordNow Copy	2.0.0	Unknown
Sonic RecordNow Data	2.0.0	Unknown
Sonic Update Manager	3.0.0	Unknown
System Requirements Lab		944.0 KB
The Panorama Factory V4 m32 Edition	4.5	14.3 MB
Tiscali Internet	1.0.0.25	Unknown
Update for Office 2007 (KB932080)		Unknown
Update for Office 2007 (KB933688)		Unknown
Update for Office 2007 (KB934393)		Unknown
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB934655)		Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)	1	Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)	1	Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)	2	Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)	2	Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)	1	Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)	2	Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)	1	Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)	1	Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)	1	Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB925720)	1	Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)	3	Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)	1	Unknown
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)	1	Unknown
Update for Word 2007 (KB934173)		Unknown
VideoEgg Publisher		340.0 KB
Viewpoint Media Player		7.3 MB
Wanadoo Europe Installer	1.02.008	Unknown
WebFldrs XP	9.50.7523	Unknown
Windows Communication Foundation	3.0.04506.30	Unknown
Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications (KB905474)	1.7.0018.5	Unknown
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)	1.5.0530.0	Unknown
Windows Imaging Component	3.0.0.0	Unknown
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)	3.1	Unknown
Windows Live Messenger	8.1.0178.00	31.1 MB
Windows Media Format 11 runtime		7.9 MB
Windows Media Format 11 runtime		Unknown
Windows Media Player 11		7.9 MB
Windows Media Player 11		Unknown
Windows Presentation Foundation	3.0.6920.0	Unknown
Windows Workflow Foundation	3.0.4203.2	Unknown
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339	20041117.092459	Unknown
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885250	20050118.202711	Unknown
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835	20041027.181713	Unknown
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836	20041028.173203	Unknown
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185	20041021.090540	Unknown
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472	20041014.162858	Unknown
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888113	20041116.131036	Unknown
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302	20041207.111426	Unknown
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888310	20041027.095746	Unknown
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890175	20041201.233338	Unknown
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859	1	Unknown
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781	20050110.165439	Unknown
WinRAR archiver		3.2 MB
Xfire (remove only)		11.7 MB
XML Paper Specification Shared Components Pack 1.0		Unknown
```
*Game Specification*
System: 400MHz CPU or equivalent
RAM: 128 MB
Video Memory: 16 MB
Hard Drive Space: 650 MB


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried reinstalling the game yet?have you installed any patches to the game?try http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...es/122161-how-use-install-sensorsviewpro.html report back your temps,and voltages.


----------



## martynball (Apr 28, 2007)

i have reinstalled it loads of times, and i cant find any patches or anything.


----------



## vicky731 (Nov 17, 2008)

I got the same problem ,,have you got the solution,,if yes thn please tell me


----------



## Stix_SR (Jan 27, 2009)

mines almost the same....except when I try to play the game all I get is the little dos menu that comes up and nothing else. The game takes up NO memory at all, its blank in the add/remove programs...I reinstalled the game, tried safemode...everything I can think of. And I'm getting nowhere fast 

My laptop should be able to handle the game...Its less than a year old and can play every pc game that has come out....except this one. Any ideas on how to fix this???

I'm lost


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try running compatibility with the .exe for win98 or win95

properties
compatibility
run as Win98 or Win95


----------



## Stix_SR (Jan 27, 2009)

i tried that and no resolve at all.

It has to be some kind of hardware issue on my laptop cause it works on our desktop.
I just want it on my laptop cause my desktop is the slowest thing on earth.

I need to know how to turn off one of my processors...thats what alienware said......too bad im kinda computer iliterate XP.

i know somethings but not the BIG ADVANCED stuff


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the game not taking any space at all?
when you run setup to install the game, does it finish quickly? or takes time and show you installation progress?
if you are using the default directory (c:\program files....)
go to the directory and check for the folder's size


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

to run it on CPU core do this

after you open the game
open task manager (either right click on start menu bar and click task manager or "alt ctrl del")
then find the process in the processes tab
right click on the process
set affinity
click on one the cores (either CPU0 or CPU1) so only one core is clicked


----------



## Stix_SR (Jan 27, 2009)

i tried to do that step Mcninjaguy and it says that i do not have permission..access denied.

There are no accounts on this computer..no other logins except mine. So its not letting me do that unfortuantely =(

And, RockmasterR, the game loads normally like anyother game, i can see everything being installed...but in the add or remove programs section there is no space being taken up at all.

However, on my slow freaking desktop, the game loads in a different window named..Rtrend3D something ?

IDK im lost at that part


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

does it load up fine on your slower desktop?


----------



## Stix_SR (Jan 27, 2009)

yea, it loads up just fine...takes awhile, but it loads and it works. Only problem is that there is some lag and the color is a little messed up cause the computer monitor has some defects we cant fix.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

it might just not be running because your "laptop" right? has the intel integrated grapgics.

I should've said something earlier but intel makes some really crappy integrated graphics.

what kind of graphics card is on your desktop?


----------

